# putting outlets in an unfinished basement



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

What ever you do, the receptacles require GFCI protection.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

Catchmo said:


> I live in Chicago (yes actuallyChicago, 60643) and live in a house that was built in 1914. The breaker box was installed in the last ten years.
> 
> Thank you for the help in advance!
> Catchmo



Chicago requires conduit for everything I think right?

At the very least the wires will need to be protected from about joist-height and down. My electrician used lengths of grey PVC. You can also use MC (armored) cable.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

bubbler said:


> At the very least the wires will need to be protected from about joist-height and down. My electrician used lengths of grey PVC. You can also use MC (armored) cable.


That's funny because sch40 PVC and MC cable both are not allowed where subject to physical damage. Exposed NM cable would not be much different.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> That's funny because sch40 PVC and MC cable both are not allowed where subject to physical damage. Exposed NM cable would not be much different.


Hmm... so for my laundry he used grey PVC pipe w/ a 12# NM inside to a 4" square box w/ GFCI and a #8 MC to the dryer outlet. They run down the side of my block foundation wall and are secured to pieces of plywood that were attached w/ tap cons to the wall. The boxes are mounted to a section of 2x10 attached to the wall w/ tap cons as well. The PVC stops at the rim joist and then the NM (plus the MC) is simply run along that joist w/ staples until it arrives at the load center about 10' away. Is that NOT to code? What would be to code? Using metal conduit?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

IMO the fact that they are run down wood boards is protection enough. 
"Subject to physical damage" is a very subjective term.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The way the cables was installed just looks neater.


----------



## Catchmo (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it a problem to anchor directly into the brick wall? And also what kind of wire should I be using?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe Chicago limits the use of flex to fished lengths of 6' or less. I think you are going to need conduit like EMT.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

do what you want it's your own house :thumbsup: just be safe on the loads how about thru the ceiling beams and drop a couple of quad boxes rollup into ceiling or mount them just inside the beams when the music is happening ....lights into the ceiling also all off the same breaker.then just run a wire over to a wall or doorway for on/off of the lights


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

biggles said:


> do what you want it's your own house :thumbsup: just be safe on the loads how about thru the ceiling beams and drop a couple of quad boxes rollup into ceiling or mount them just inside the beams when the music is happening ....lights into the ceiling also all off the same breaker.then just run a wire over to a wall or doorway for on/off of the lights


Regardless of owning the house, certain areas can choose not to allow all wiring methods. Chicago is one that have very strict requirements and do not allow NM type cables.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Jim Port said:


> Chicago and NYC are two that have very strict requirements and do not allow NM type cables.


Jim, just so you know, NYC has relaxed this "no NM" rule several years ago. :thumbsup:
I'm not 100% clear on the details but NM is definitely allowed these days.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Jim, just so you know, NYC has relaxed this "no NM" rule several years ago. :thumbsup:
> I'm not 100% clear on the details but NM is definitely allowed these days.


Thanks, too far to commute to NYC for any work. My knowledge was just from the boards. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Nut (Aug 21, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Jim, just so you know, NYC has relaxed this "no NM" rule several years ago. :thumbsup:
> I'm not 100% clear on the details but NM is definitely allowed these days.


With all do respect, Im not too sure about that one Speedy.


----------



## charliek2 (May 10, 2011)

this sounds like a small enough project that it would be cost-effective to call an electrician. I know this is a diy chatroom but sometimes hiring a good electrician is money well spent.

That being said, if the panel is newer you probably have some blanks and the wiring is probably cleaned up so it will be less of a challenge. I would probably run two circuits to split things up a bit.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

If it were me. I would run emt, at least on the block wall. If nm isn't allowed, I would run the emt into a junction box in the ceiling and exit out into mc cable back to the panel. If nm is allowed, I would run emt up to where I would have put the jbox and just use the conduit to protect the romex on the way to the first receptacle. Others may argue that they wouldn't sleeve romex with emt, but I see nothing wrong with it in short distances


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Sunny B. said:


> With all do respect, Im not too sure about that one Speedy.


http://www.nyc.gov/html/dob/downloads/bldgs_code/electrical_code_local_law_39of2011.pdf

Scroll down to Art. 334.


----------

